# Gewerbe oder Freiberufler anmelden



## virasol (28. Juni 2007)

Hallo Freunde,
ich trage mich dem Gedanken ein Gewerbe anzumelden: Tätigkeit die Übersetzungen Deutsch-Englisch.(viele Übersetzungsbüros arbeiten mit selbständigen Übersetzern/Dolmetschern).
Man könnte aber auch theoretisch auch beim Finanzamt sich als Freiberufler anmelden.
was ist es also in meinem Fall besser? günstiger für mich?  
Und wo liegt der Unterschied?
Danke für Eure Resonanz.


----------



## Zinken (28. Juni 2007)

Übersetzer gehört eindeutig zu den freien Berufen. Damit sparst Du zB. solche Sachen wie Gewerbesteuer und einiges an Verwaltungsaufwand.
Hier findest Du etwas genauere Informationen: http://www.freie-berufe.de/Freie-Berufe.210.0.html


----------



## virasol (29. Juni 2007)

Danke Zinken für die Info. werde mich auf der von dir angegebenen seite informieren. gruß


----------



## mike1986 (16. August 2010)

Hallo zusammen

Ich möchte mich auch gerne als Freiberufler anmelden jetzt weis ich aber nicht ob ich das kann ich mach Problem Findungen an Bauteilen und für große Firmen kann ich mich da auch als Freiberufler anmelden****


----------



## ronaldh (29. August 2010)

"Problemfindung an Bauteilen" klingt für mich doch sehr gewerblich. Du darfst den Freiberufler nicht mit einem freien Mitarbeiter verwechseln.


----------

